# Medite Tricoya MDF



## Droogs (2 Feb 2020)

I have only recently found out about this stuff and have a few upcoming projects I was thinking of using this stuff on instead of MRMDF. Has anyone any experience of using it?


----------



## Hattori-Hanzo (2 Feb 2020)

What is it you are making?

Tricoya is very expensive compared to MR-MDF and mainly used for external work.

It's a lot heavier than reuglar MDF and dulls cutters quickly, even carbide tipped.

It's main benefit is its weather durability, I believe it has a 50 year guarantee for external use.

As a test we made a cabinet with it and left it in our yard un-finished, in 6 years its seen all kinds of weather from baking sun to snow and ice.
Apart from a healthy coating of green mould the Tricoya underneath remains intact.
Seems to be living up to its claims so far.


If its an internal project MR-MDF may be a better solution.


----------



## Doug71 (2 Feb 2020)

I use it externally for door panels etc, it's good stuff, does exactly what it is supposed to do but as said expensive!


----------



## Droogs (2 Feb 2020)

I have a ye olde shoppe type sign to make, It will have a marquetry picture and cold-cast metal resin inlay. Then given a resin topcoat


----------



## Woody2Shoes (2 Feb 2020)

I've recently used some as exterior rain cladding, finished with Bedec MSP (that MikeG raves about). Although it is eyewateringly expensive for what looks like a sheet of MDF, I have high hopes it will be just as good as the alternatives in my situation (lead sheet or hanging clay tiles).
It's early days but so far I have no regrets. Cheers W2S

PS I don't remember checking, but I used ss fixings. I assume the compatibility rules are the same as for Accoya - PU glue and ss fixings.


----------



## Doug71 (2 Feb 2020)

I don't know anything about cold cast metal resin inlay but as Woody2Shoes said any metal in contact with the Tricoya should be corrosion resistant like stainless steel or brass.


----------



## LBCarpentry (2 Feb 2020)

Yes. It’s just like MDF. It does what it says it will do.


----------

